# 12 gauge ammo



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

ive recently bought a automatic clay pigeon thrower and have been going through ammo rather quickly. I have found 12 gauge for between 8.50-10 consistently but I am still looking for a cheaper option. anyone know of a retailer selling anything cheaper? I dont care if I have to buy 100 boxes just looking for a cheaper option.


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Ur doing as good as it gets for price now. The days of $5 a box of shells is over. Until this supply chain issues and hoarding issues continue the prices are going to be high and supply limited


----------



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

jeff rod builder said:


> Ur doing as good as it gets for price now. The days of $5 a box of shells is over. Until this supply chain issues and hoarding issues continue the prices are going to be high and supply limited


thats what I fear


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Ammo seek cheapest is basically $100 a case crazy.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

aj yount said:


> ive recently bought a automatic clay pigeon thrower and have been going through ammo rather quickly. I have found 12 gauge for between 8.50-10 consistently but I am still looking for a cheaper option. anyone know of a retailer selling anything cheaper? I dont care if I have to buy 100 boxes just looking for a cheaper option.


 What kind of ammo are you talking low brass high brass


----------



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

Jim white said:


> What kind of ammo are you talking low brass high brass


honestly anything. Im not really picky about it. All walmart has had is winchester and federal "game loads" and thats what ive been shooting


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

aj yount said:


> honestly anything. Im not really picky about it. All walmart has had is winchester and federal "game loads" and thats what ive been shooting


Hey they work an thats about the cheapest ammo you'll find. I got some federal high brass 6 shot couple weeks ago but they was 13 a box. Those game load will work for what your doing an home defense at close range 👍


----------



## Reel em In 2 (Feb 7, 2021)

aj yount said:


> ive recently bought a automatic clay pigeon thrower and have been going through ammo rather quickly. I have found 12 gauge for between 8.50-10 consistently but I am still looking for a cheaper option. anyone know of a retailer selling anything cheaper? I dont care if I have to buy 100 boxes just looking for a cheaper option.


I have been told that Sportsmen Den in Shelby Ohio has a large amount of shotshell ammo forsale. I would give them a call.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

Try Olde English in Tipp City they consistently have ammo, all flavors


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Why not start reloading?


----------



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

ezbite said:


> Why not start reloading?


everything I have read and all the people I have talked to they all come back to reloading 12 gauge ammo saves you very very little if any money. WHen reloading 20 gauge and 16 gauge they says its a big difference in price but not for 12 gauge unfortunately


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

ezbite said:


> Why not start reloading?


Well if reloading 12 gauge good luck finding powder and primers at reasonable prices


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

aj yount said:


> everything I have read and all the people I have talked to they all come back to reloading 12 gauge ammo saves you very very little if any money. WHen reloading 20 gauge and 16 gauge they says its a big difference in price but not for 12 gauge unfortunately


???? it’s the same powder, primer and shot, the only thing different is the wad.


----------



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

ezbite said:


> ???? it’s the same powder, primer and shot, the only thing different is the wad.


i know nothing about reloading. Ive just been told it takes more and the cost is more


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

aj yount said:


> i know nothing about reloading. Ive just been told it takes more and the cost is more


Actually less. Less shot and less powder. Same primer and easy to get spent hulls.


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

The hulls are the cheap part If you get primers a good deal is $70 a thousand. Shot is $50 a bag. Powder is $200+ for a 8lb keg. Wads are $85-90 a case. So if your reloading 1oz or 1.125 there is no savings and quite possibly will cost more to reload than to buy new shells


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been buying 20 gauge here and there and consider myself lucky to find it for $10-11 a box.


----------

